# como determinar un capacitor para un motor asincrónico



## Daniel Aguilar Sánchez (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola, Hojalá puedan ayudarme, tengo un taladro de pedestal con un motor asincrónico monofasico de 3/4hp a 110v de 6.5amp y 1700rpm el capacitor o condensador dejo de funcionar pero no tiene su capacidad y los técnicos a los que he acudido no saben cual es el adecuado, podrian decirme de cuantos uf debo adquirir el de remplazo.
Por tu atención gracias


----------



## ciri (Feb 20, 2008)

Son una serie de cálculos...

en algún momento los hice. si encuentro mis apuntes, (creo que los presté), te paso algo..


----------



## ciri (Feb 22, 2008)

No tengo buenas noticias..

Pero por el momento.. esto es algo que encontré...
http://buscador.yoreparo.com/q/CAPACITOR_MOTOR_MONOFASICO.html


----------



## Daniel Aguilar Sánchez (Feb 24, 2008)

Agradesco mucho tu interés, pero no te preocupes no hay prisa, estaré atento cuando tengas la oportunidad, Gracias


----------



## ciri (Feb 24, 2008)

Daniel Aguilar Sánchez dijo:
			
		

> Agradesco mucho tu interés, pero no te preocupes no hay prisa, estaré atento cuando tengas la oportunidad, Gracias



Con un poco de suerte, en esta semana indago más profundo en el tema.. pero a este ritmo.. hay que pedir la alineación de los planetas..


----------



## alcon33 (Abr 30, 2008)

hola Daniel:

  mira la placa del motor y busca la corriente a 120volts y esta multiplicala por 36.5 y alli tendras el valor de tu capacitor ,no uses la corriente a 220 volts cuando lo compres compralo a 370volts.(acuerdate que ls capacitores  vienen por parametros  ej: (e 180 a 225microfaradios)


      ok:     alcon33


----------



## micho300 (Oct 3, 2009)

hola yo puedo solucionar tu problema 
pero   te falto decir  si tu motor usa :
"capacitor de arranque" (solo funciona mientras el motor alcanza su velocidad normal, luego un interruptor centrifugo lo desconecta).
"capacitor constante o permanente" ( que siempre esta conectado en serie a la bobina auxiliar)
si tu motor  usa un  capacitor de arranque  de 150microfaradios(aproximado) y de mas de 150 voltios.
si tu motor usa  condensador constante  entonc3s uno de 15 a 20microfaradios de mas de 150 voltios.
si consigues  condensadores  con encapsulado de aluminio que trabajan con aceite mejor.
avisame  como resulta  chao


----------

